# Kitchenaid coffee maker



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Right, long shot and just to point our its aimed at my wife as she cant get her head round the classic, she makes 1 decent drink in 10.

Has anyone tried one of these?

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/19559/Kitchenaid-Personal-Coffee-Maker

For her its ideal as she works nights and cant rely on me to make her a coffee in the day as i am at work, so she has tea or instant, but with this she can grind and brew a drink, even better it brews straight into a keepcup thing that she can take up the stables with her.

Cheers!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Something like the Technivorm Moccamaster has the history and reputation in this area, and its pretty much as simple as the one you have linked to use.

But if she is happy with a brew made from your average automated drip machine then it looks very convenient, and will do its best if used with fresh beans (obviously)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

What about an Aeropress Froggy, even my woman can manage to hand grind and navigate the one we have.

Ian


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think the technivorm would look a bit out of place in the kitchen, she has mentioned she would like an aeropress after we had one at Kofra but I think she would get bored of the ritual involved. This is pleasant to look at, fits in with other devices in the kitchen and is easy. She knows how to use the grinder so it looks ideal.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's covered by the Lakeland Guarantee, so go for it, if it makes naff coffee take it back and say it doesn't live up to its advertised promise or the KitchenAid brand.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm the more I think about it the more I think its a jazzed up Russell Hobbs, same shite coffee.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kitchenaid are one of only 6 manufacturers to sell an SCAA approved machine, it's not the model in Froggy's link though.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you have a link Mark?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's not a very exciting link, but here...

https://www.scaa.org/?page=cert2

Also this....

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2014/08/20/kitchenaid-bringing-the-pour-over-concept-to-the-masses/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Found it. http://www.kitchenaid.com/shop/-[KCM0802MS]-407412/KCM0802MS/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Any UK sellers?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

On me phone so its difficult to look as it seems to default to US google. Will have a gander though as I like the look of that hit of kit.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can change to UK Google on phone (more - search tools - country) but the only result it brought up was this thread


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This looks like the same thing

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/70318/KitchenAid-Pour-Over-Coffee-Brewer?gclid=CjwKEAiA05unBRCymrGilanF9SwSJACqDFRmlajO2NSerfkF_D0hI0Ji2d-CkxZWGFdgAqNtSe-QAhoCp_Hw_wcB&src=gfeed&s_kwcid=AL!49!3!68354304029!!!g!54908610110!&ef_id=VG0VZAAABVWPrj5K:20150220212754:s


----------

